# Deadly Games



## d20Monkey (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey all, Brian here...

With the release of Deadly Games, I thought that I would start up a thread for any errata, comments, ideas, stories, etc. that any of you may have. I hope you enjoy Deadly Games and I look forward to reading your comments / questions.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 4, 2003)

I got this product a few days ago, and have been working on something like this myself, and must say great job.  Everything I was working on has been covered in this product.  Are there any plans to expand on it more?  Also has anyone looked at XCrawl which is more or less in the same style and have any comparisons?


----------



## Magistus71 (May 4, 2003)

Now that I have read more of this product, what are the chances of more being published for it?  I see that there can be a lot more done on this theme.


----------



## Magistus71 (Jul 30, 2003)

d20Monkey said:
			
		

> *Hey all, Brian here...
> 
> With the release of Deadly Games, I thought that I would start up a thread for any errata, comments, ideas, stories, etc. that any of you may have. I hope you enjoy Deadly Games and I look forward to reading your comments / questions.*




So is there any errata for this book?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2003)

Hm.  There appears to be no errata at all.  Or at least none substantial enough that people have complained about.  Overall, I'm very proud of the book, and if any of you were at GenCon and picked up a print copy, I envy you.  The print version is gorgeous; honestly, I don't want to offend anyone, but I think it was one of the best-looking soft-cover d20 products available at the convention, and I didn't have enough cash to procure my own copy.  I just have to be content with the pdf version.

If you really do like the book, give it a review; hopefully it will encourage more people to take a look at it.  If the public interest for sequels becomes great enough, we might do one.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2003)

Hm.  There appears to be no errata at all.  Or at least none substantial enough that people have complained about.  Overall, I'm very proud of the book, and if any of you were at GenCon and picked up a print copy, I envy you.  The print version is gorgeous; honestly, I don't want to offend anyone, but I think it was one of the best-looking soft-cover d20 products available at the convention, and I didn't have enough cash to procure my own copy.  I just have to be content with the pdf version.

If you really do like the book, give it a review; hopefully it will encourage more people to take a look at it.  If the public interest for sequels becomes great enough, we might do one.


----------



## Magistus71 (Aug 4, 2003)

What I would love to see more arenas, doesn't even have to be a official release but stuff from GM's that are using this book in their games.  I have been planning to run a series of one shot games using this when we have nothing else to do.


----------



## d20Monkey (Aug 6, 2003)

I am glad you that you are enjoying Deadly Games. I have to agree with Ryan in that the print version looks incredible. I could not be prouder.

Thankfully, there appears to be no errata necessary. The looming fear for any product.

Brian Patterson


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2003)

I picked up a print version at Origins, great job.  Any chance of seeing more of this type of thing in the future?


----------



## d20Monkey (Aug 6, 2003)

I would like to do something like Deadly Games again. In fact, at least for my home use, I am updating everything for 3.5 and adding a new arena idea that struck after I finished the manuscript.

Who knows what the future may bring? EN Publishing is on the rise and they may look into more self-contained products like Deadly Games in the future (but I am not an official spokesperson, so take that with a grain of salt).

Glad you enjoyed it,
Brian Patterson


----------



## Magistus71 (Sep 9, 2003)

d20Monkey said:
			
		

> I would like to do something like Deadly Games again. In fact, at least for my home use, I am updating everything for 3.5 and adding a new arena idea that struck after I finished the manuscript.
> 
> Who knows what the future may bring? EN Publishing is on the rise and they may look into more self-contained products like Deadly Games in the future (but I am not an official spokesperson, so take that with a grain of salt).
> 
> ...




Please, please do more with Deadly Games.  I really enjoyed this and love running it when our group wants to play, but have nothing ready or as a last minute game, it has always gone over well and everyone has enjoyed themselves.

On aonther note I would love to see a site dedicated to Deadly Game for fans to post ideas, Arena's etc.


----------



## Magistus71 (Feb 6, 2004)

Has anyone done anything with Deadly Games?  I have been looking at XCrawl, which can easily be used with Deadly Games, or vice versa.


----------

